# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Harry Potter Full Version (1-7)

## hoangthikd

1-Harry Potter and the sorcerer's stone
2-Harry Potter and the chamber of secrets
3-Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
4-Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire
5-Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
6-Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince
7-Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows

Bao gồm cả bản gốc (English) và bản dịch sang tiếng việt
LINK DOWNLOAD: liên hệ hungbin bạn nhé

----------


## rocodie

Mình cũng có đây! Ai cần thì PM, mình sẽ gởi link cho các bạn!
Thân!

----------


## diemmy9x

bản tiếng việt là bản dịch chuẩn của nhà văn Lý Lan hả

----------


## lehue2603

Có thì bạn gửi link lên luon đi. Sao phải PM mất công, mất sức, tốn thời gian Ban vào trang này tìm kiếm thiếu gì nhưng tui ko biết có bản dịch của Lý lan ko nữa 



> http://bookilook.com/search.aspx?search=harry+potter+7&tag=&lang=vi

----------


## doken

http://kmaportal.net/#Search,999,harry%20potter

----------


## linhti0209

Gửi link cho anh em luôn đi. Lam chi mất công vậy bạn!

----------


## anhlinh123

mà cái này là game hay truyện thế, nếu là truyện thì thôi chứ là game thì tôt ^^

----------


## yeuyeu90

có cả tập 7 cơ à? Thật ko đó? Thật thì hay quá! Mình đang tìm đến mỏi mắt đây...

----------


## hoang_kisirong

Bạn có thể cho mình link download được không ?. Cám ơn nhiều
:d

----------


## phamhuanmko

Hungbin ơi, có link thì pót lên lun cho mọi người vào xem chứ, sao phải mất công vậy

----------


## chautuanpro91

có tập 7sao nhưng mà đọc trên máy với số lượng chữ như thế thì chắc là cận nặng nhỉ

----------


## incomviet

Hãy chia sẻ vì diễn đàn tin học việt nam

----------


## komoro92

Truyện này hay nhưng mà đọc dài quá ! Ngán

----------


## honglinh

Down như nào đây bạn ơi

----------


## phluant

Ạc có thì post lên lại bắt pm nữa ?

----------

